# Any cheese lovers?



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm surpised I haven't seen any other topics on cheeses. And no I don't mean Kraft Singles, I mean ghoudas, bleu cheeses, etc. So what are some of your favorites?

Me personally I love Parrano Originale and Taleggio the best. Right now I am also working on some Applewood Smoked Goat Cheddar that is wonderful.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Search, and ye shall find... 

Lots of good cheese discussion in this thread. https://www.cigarforums.net/threads/11660/


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Search, and ye shall find...
> 
> Lots of good cheese discussion in this thread. https://www.cigarforums.net/threads/11660/


Ahhh.. I knew there had to be some on this board. Thanks for the link!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm not much of a cheese connoisseur....but I'm from Wisconsin, 'nuff said.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Robiola duo latte, Aged gouda, Mont d'Or, Pave, Emmenthaler; there's way too many good cheeses to even start talking about cheese.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Had some real good cheese from a place in Oregon called Tillamook , cheddars and the sort . I like Gouda and extra sharp provolone for snacking . So what's a good runny , drippy , gouey cheese ? It's a serious question , folks . I will also admit to liking Port wine cheddar , real tasty . Forgot to add fresh Mozzarella , creamy and nice .


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Any sheep or goat milk cheese from Italy...I can't remember names off the top of my head. Irish cheddar is another of my faves. Oh, and fresh mozz in goat's milk. Any restaraunt that offers a cheese and fruit plate almost always makes the top of my list.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I may even know less about cheeses than I do about cigars and women. I do like bleu and ghoudas. And there are a few others I like to eat.

Not too drawn to worm cheese though. Seen that on a NG or TLC special about cheese aficionado that sought after cheese which stunk and had maggots in it. Oo yumm!u



> but I'm from Wisconsin,


Automatic qualify.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow...some cheese I've never heard of up there. I love Muenster, Smoked Cheddar, ah hell...I like 'em all!


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> Wow...some cheese I've never heard of up there. I love Muenster, Smoked Cheddar, ah hell...I like 'em all!


LOL, that's how I am. I don't think I've come across a cheese I haven't liked yet!


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Wensleydale Gromit!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I love cheese but cheese does not love me ...Dave


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Love cheese in fact I just got done eating lunch when I saw this post. For lunch today I had baby brie (soft ripened) cheese on a Cinnamon bagel with organic raspberry jam on top. My God...love cheese, its great with wine, and guess whats great with wine..Cigars. Perfect.
-Jeremy


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

What cigar - cheese pairings do you suggest? I find a Bolivar Corona Extra goes well the Mountain Gorgonzola and Quai D'Orsay Corona complements Gruyere with a glass of Saillon wine.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Had some real good cheese from a place in Oregon called Tillamook , cheddars and the sort . I like Gouda and extra sharp provolone for snacking . So what's a good runny , drippy , gouey cheese ? It's a serious question , folks . I will also admit to liking Port wine cheddar , real tasty . Forgot to add fresh Mozzarella , creamy and nice .


I've been to the tillamook factory several times - great place. You can get tillamook almost everywhere, safeway, costco. . .

I have found myself liking the white cheddars recently, vermont and new york, Cabot and McGaddam are pretty good. I think I like the McGaddam a little better.

I also really like some of the blue cheeses. Yes Stilton doesn't smell particularly good (ever taken a smell of your socks following a solid workout), but tastes great. On some slice baguette it is really good. A little strong, just try not to smell.

I love cheese, thinking about having cheese and crackers for lunch today. Trying to save some money after my recent smokes purchase.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> What cigar - cheese pairings do you suggest? I find a Bolivar Corona Extra goes well the Mountain Gorgonzola and Quai D'Orsay Corona complements Gruyere with a glass of Saillon wine.


I like a dry red wine with cigars. As far as cheese pairings I always like a variety from sharp cheddars to smoked Goudas. Cheese curd is always tasty for something with a softer texture.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

The mrs. is actually lactose intolerant, but I always stock a few different ones in the fridge. Parmegano, pecorino and mizithra for pasta, while I often snack on some aged sharp, swiss and sometimes some drunken goat.:dr


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

Drunken Goat is a good cheese. Not what I was expecting when I first had it, but a good cheese.

Scott


----------

